# Do you like caulk?



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

i dont like scribing trim, it usually cause more problems then it fixes in my opinion. Not saying there arnt the odd time that it works, but once u starting cutting one piece, then you need to adjust where it meets the next piece etc etc. 

If the floor is that effed up in the first place then maybe fixing the humps in the floor was required or new subfloor prior to tile. 

i just think any time you caulk the base to the floor you get a very fuzzy looking transition. it doesnt look good.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

An emoticon would be cool Kam to let us know you just put out an awesome joke.

That one snuk up me.:sneaky2::clap::thumbsup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Bastien1337 said:


> i dont like scribing trim, it usually cause more problems then it fixes in my opinion. Not saying there arnt the odd time that it works, but once u starting cutting one piece, then you need to adjust where it meets the next piece etc etc.
> 
> If the floor is that effed up in the first place then maybe fixing the humps in the floor was required or new subfloor prior to tile.
> 
> i just think any time you caulk the base to the floor you get a very fuzzy looking transition. it doesnt look good.


Not to mention the caulk looks good for about a week then everything under the sun sticks to it.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

One we just finished.....painted on porcelain.

Shoe is aesthetic, not necessary.

How you gonna caulk that......hypodermic needle? Grout void? Naaaaaaaa.

BTW....18x18's......no lipppy. Good frame, good sub, good tile......start right...........finish right. Crispy clean.

I'm gonna get the painter who left that nail head on the shoe.........


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

great work boss! 

See even tile like this, what are you gonna do tape the floor to caulk it? all the ridges of the tile will create a very uneven edge. It will never look as sharp as the line BRG has here.

caulk is meant to transition between two surfaces to prevent cracking....its not meant as an end all be all solution to every gap problem. If you got bad gaps, then you got problems you shoulda corrected prior to caulk IMHO


----------



## kambrooks (Apr 24, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> An emoticon would be cool Kam to let us know you just put out an awesome joke.
> 
> That one snuk up me.:sneaky2::clap::thumbsup::thumbup::laughing:


Oops. Not sure i know how on the iPhone app


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> i dont like scribing trim, it usually cause more problems then it fixes in my opinion. Not saying there arnt the odd time that it works, but once u starting cutting one piece, then you need to adjust where it meets the next piece etc etc.
> 
> If the floor is that effed up in the first place then maybe fixing the humps in the floor was required or new subfloor prior to tile.
> 
> i just think any time you caulk the base to the floor you get a very fuzzy looking transition. it doeskin look good.


You should tack the trim in place before scribing, that way any transitions will be seamless.

I agree that you should start with a level floor, but there is no way that you are going to get large areas, such as a kitchen to foyer to laundry span, to be that even. Even if you get the floor perfect you still have to contend with the walls.

There are several easy ways to scribe trim and it'll come up just about perfect every time. It seems by your post that you just don't have the knowledge to do it consistently every time.

I also agree that caulk is not the solution people use it to be. I use it on my trim, but very sparingly and just to tighten everything up a bit. I like DWB's method of putting a thick piece of paper between the flooring and the trim for painting purposes. I too employ that method and the floor to trim along side scribing and the transition looks darn near perfect.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You should tack the trim in place before scribing, that way any transitions will be seamless.
> 
> I agree that you should start with a level floor, but there is no way that you are going to get large areas, such as a kitchen to foyer to laundry span, to be that even. Even if you get the floor perfect you still have to contend with the walls.
> 
> ...


By your own admission you said that the key to scribing trim is "You should tack the trim in place before scribing, that way any transitions will be seamless."

This to me implies before u scribe you need to see how it will meet up with the adjacent pieces. Which is what i addressed in my post, i would not be too presumptuous to assume a lack of knowledge because you have a different preference base as another person. 

I agree that scribing has its merits and times to be used. What im stating is that an f'ed up floor is an f'ed up floor and no amount of scribing or caulking will correct that issue. Im not talking about your day to day slight humps and bumps of 10-20' span of floor.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> By your own admission you said that the key to scribing trim is "You should tack the trim in place before scribing, that way any transitions will be seamless."
> 
> This to me implies before u scribe you need to see how it will meet up with the adjacent pieces. Which is what i addressed in my post, i would not be too presumptuous to assume a lack of knowledge because you have a different preference base as another person.
> 
> ...


You are correct that an really bad floor should have been resolved prior to finishing the floor. However, scribing trim is carpentry 101 and I would never tell anyone to skip it as a basic method to fit trim. It is a skill that any trim carpenter should know and know well.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I would like to think that any carpenter with a decent set of skills can make trim/etc look great on top of good/straight work.

I think what makes a great carpenter/craftsman is when you have to make the old/poorly begun work look like it was perfect from the start. A la "chicken sh!t into chicken salad". Those are the moments that i am most proud of. To do that bath trim tight?.....just do it right from the start. To make a 120 yr old house look crisp and stunning by skillfully hiding the defects takes real chops and artistry, like the tack and scribe method. 

Unless it is a country-mile off, I just shoot the room with the stabila rotary and scribe to the lowest point (saves the tack....repeat) using the Accuscribe from Fastcap......best $12 you can spend.

By the way Bastien, not doubting your scribing talent. After seeing your lunch prep skills, I have total faith in your abilities, and.......... I'm a little ashamed of my own lunchin' techniques.....plus, it scares me a bit.:jester:


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Someone else said they can't stand an uncaulked gap and I think that is where I'm at with this but I know better than to open up that can. The dilemma just got me wondering what others thought.

I shimmed the trim with the smallest shim I could find when I was putting it in, maybe 1/16th if that much. The floor is flat, so it isn't trying to cover anything just that little gap, be it ever so small, just screams at me every time I see it.


----------



## drumster21 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just jumping in here as I'm new to a lot of this and I love learning from this forum. Let me ask a seemingly stupid question....how do you scribe trim?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

drumster21 said:


> Just jumping in here as I'm new to a lot of this and I love learning from this forum. Let me ask a seemingly stupid question....how do you scribe trim?


Tack it up, scribe with this, and then cut using the method you feel most comfortable. I use a sander to fine tune the scribe.

http://www.amazon.com/Fastcap-ACCUSCRIBE-FastCap-Accuscribe-Scribing/dp/B0001GUDT6


----------



## drumster21 (Oct 31, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Tack it up, scribe with this, and then cut using the method you feel most comfortable. I use a sander to fine tune the scribe.


----------



## drumster21 (Oct 31, 2012)

Where do you scribe it at?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> That sounds completely ass-backwards....doesn't it?


Its a joke. I was trying to be sarcastic, relating to a post I made the other day to Matt about how much I hated removing and replacing base in tile. I base on top of tile, if it is wavy and the color has a grout caulk, Ill use it. But elastomeric paintable caulk looks like chit imo, and mushes out into the grout joints and wood grain on wood floors in my experience.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

drumster21 said:


> where do you scribe it at?


----------



## drumster21 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh OK got it. Thank you!


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sometimes in older homes with leveling issues I will use some PVC shoe around the tub/shower area and seal it to the tile with clear silicone to prevent water damage behind the base and prevent callbacks. 

Other than that I think caulking your shoe/base to the tile looks like a man's ass.

My two cents.....


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> One we just finished.....painted on porcelain.
> 
> Shoe is aesthetic, not necessary.
> 
> ...


 Why didn't you back cut the shoe? That gap would be gone. Seconds per piece.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Great idea. Frankly never heard that. I always back cut scribes a bit....never occured to me. Thanks.

That tile is textured.......to help it stop looking like the fake sh!t it is. 
I doubt it would have eliminated it. 

That is pretty damn micro. The grout joint is 1/8......what is the gap......5/128th's? Acceptable to me.


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You are correct that an really bad floor should have been resolved prior to finishing the floor. However, scribing trim is carpentry 101 and I would never tell anyone to skip it as a basic method to fit trim. It is a skill that any trim carpenter should know and know well.


ya got me there chief...i aint never scribed in my life before....holding a pencil against a piece while following another piece is beyond me.....is it nice up there on your pedestal, hows the view?


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

nice scribes bastion. Blue ridge, that gap would be fine for me too. I just thought at the time you wanted to know how.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> ya got me there chief...i aint never scribed in my life before....holding a pencil against a piece while following another piece is beyond me.....is it nice up there on your pedestal, hows the view?


Why the chit talk? Scribing is a basic tool required by a Carpenter. No pedestal required if your a Carpenter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Why the chit talk? Scribing is a basic tool required by a Carpenter. No pedestal required if your a Carpenter. :thumbsup:


I agree. Go back and read all of what dude is saying to me. He's inferring alot of information about my basic skills, based off one post of mine he read....


----------



## drumster21 (Oct 31, 2012)

Damn Bastien that's bitchin!


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

smeagol said:


> nice scribes bastion. Blue ridge, that gap would be fine for me too. I just thought at the time you wanted to know how.


 Heard and received in the most helpful tone. Real nice tip. Guarantee it'll be used soon. Much appreciated. 

Typed conversations can be ever so misleading.....apologies.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

drumster21 said:


> Just jumping in here as I'm new to a lot of this and I love learning from this forum. Let me ask a seemingly stupid question....how do you scribe trim?


Don't take it personally:whistling


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

You sure you didn't paper-mache those faux columns around that wood?

So sweet. Nice work Bastien.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> I agree. Go back and read all of what dude is saying to me. He's inferring alot of information about my basic skills, based off one post of mine he read....


I read it. I took it as any carpenter worth a damn can scribe. Looks like your a carpenter :thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Jaws said:


> Its a joke. I was trying to be sarcastic, relating to a post I made the other day to Matt about how much I hated removing and replacing base in tile. I base on top of tile, if it is wavy and the color has a grout caulk, Ill use it. But elastomeric paintable caulk looks like chit imo, and mushes out into the grout joints and wood grain on wood floors in my experience.


Ya got me hook line and freaking sinker...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Bastien1337 said:


> ya got me there chief...i aint never scribed in my life before....holding a pencil against a piece while following another piece is beyond me.....is it nice up there on your pedestal, hows the view?


It's no pedestal, it's the truth. I am glad you can scribe along stone, why does it cause you such issues when the lines are straight? Why does it "cause more problems than it solves"?

What's even funnier is that there are several guys that agree with me. If your ego cannot take someone saying that you don't know how to do something, then that's on you, not me.

There is nothing wrong with admitting you don't know how to do something. And when I say, don't know how to do, it doesn't mean that you don't know the steps in the procedure, but you are not confident enough in your skills and knowledge to preform at a comfortable level, and at one in which you DON'T cause more problems than solutions doing so.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Does that mean that anyone who can scribe is a carpenter?:whistling:no::no::no:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Does that mean that anyone who can scribe is a carpenter?:whistling:no::no::no:


Where in the world would that logic come into play? I can bandage a wound, but that doesn't make me a doctor, but a doctor better darn well know how to bandage a wound. Same goes with scribing. It's basic carpentry.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Amen brother:thumbsup:


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Jaws said:


> Most grout colors have a grout caulk.
> 
> I set base first and tile to it, leaving room for a grout joint.


I would never in a million years set the baseboard first. You lose the true height of the baseboard, any movement in the floors or walls will eventually drive the grout out as well. Do the job right, thats a hack move.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I would never in a million years set the baseboard first. You lose the true height of the baseboard, any movement in the floors or walls will eventually drive the grout out as well. Do the job right, thats a hack move.


I agree with you up to saying that's a hack move. It may not be best practice but it's far from a hack move. Jaws is a pretty respected contractor and is far from a hack. :thumbsup:


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

no problem. Thats a hack move, I'll say it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

ArtisanRemod said:


> no problem. Thats a hack move, I'll say it.


That's just ignorant then.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Ok, butting tile up to installed baseboard is not a hack move. I'm ignorant. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

artisanremod said:


> no problem. Thats a hack move, i'll say it.





artisanremod said:


> ok, butting tile up to installed baseboard is not a hack move. I'm ignorant. :thumbsup:


if you RTFF:blink:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Ive done some messed up chit on rentals I did side work on when I was 20-24. Lol. I caulked all the base in, with a big tail probably. The floors were wavy as hell and I was in a hurry so I could make 100 a day. :whistling:no:

Nothing like busting your azz to do messed up work for peanuts :blink::no:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I once set a piece of baseboard with alex caulk, only.. No nails holes to fill..


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> if you RTFF:blink:


???


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I once set a piece of baseboard with alex caulk, only.. No nails holes to fill..


:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Ive done some messed up chit on rentals I did side work on when I was 20-24. Lol. I caulked all the base in, with a big tail probably. The floors were wavy as hell and I was in a hurry so I could make 100 a day. :whistling:no:
> 
> Nothing like busting your azz to do messed up work for peanuts :blink::no:


That's what I said, it all depends on the job. Rentals, forget about it. I am not scribing anything. The base is getting caulked.

And, Matt, I too have put a piece up using only caulk.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And, Matt, I too have put a piece up using only caulk.


It feels good to admit it.. :laughing:


While we are on the subject, I once added mt dew to my thinset because I was too lazy to walk down 4 flights of stairs to the water supply. Do not do this. Mt dew reacts with thinset in a manner which turns it into marshmellow flush. That cost me about a g note and countless more trips up and down the stairs while I was replacing the entire floor.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Jaws said:


> ???


He didn't read the friggen forum or he'd know you were BSing around:whistling. 
And I've set a ton of PVC base with caulk and hot glue:blink:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> It feels good to admit it.. :laughing:
> 
> 
> While we are on the subject, I once added mt dew to my thinset because I was too lazy to walk down 4 flights of stairs to the water supply. Do not do this. Mt dew reacts with thinset in a manner which turns it into marshmellow flush. That cost me about a g note and countless more trips up and down the stairs while I was replacing the entire floor.


I just spit tea up sitting in a coffee shop reading that. :whistling:laughing:

The waitress looks pissed :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh yes, great point Randy! Hot glue is amazing stuff...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> He didn't read the friggen forum or he'd know you were BSing around:whistling.
> And I've set a ton of PVC base with caulk and hot glue:blink:


He is a newbie. No harm no foul. :thumbsup:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

I personally have never done any work even remotely hackish:whistling

You hacks should be ashamed of yourselves:no:


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

Glad we're not talking about paint. It's way too violent in this thread already.


----------



## skcolo (May 16, 2009)

I think I'll let my wife read this thread. For years I've told her that a little caulk is a good thing. Now I can prove it.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I think I'll keep my mouth shut..easy to take and be taken out of context. Think i'll go back to just reading and learning.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I think I'll keep my mouth shut..easy to take and be taken out of context. Think i'll go back to just reading and learning.


:no: Everybody has put their foot in their mouth on here. Its good your not a wuss and will call it like you see it. If you make a mistake and misinterpret something dont worry, wont be the first or last time.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> :no: Everybody has put their foot in their mouth on here. Its good your not a wuss and will call it like you see it. If you make a mistake and misinterpret something dont worry, wont be the first or last time.


I think that my foot is permanently planted in my mouth here.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> It feels good to admit it.. :laughing:
> 
> 
> While we are on the subject, I once added mt dew to my thinset because I was too lazy to walk down 4 flights of stairs to the water supply. Do not do this. Mt dew reacts with thinset in a manner which turns it into marshmellow flush. That cost me about a g note and countless more trips up and down the stairs while I was replacing the entire floor.


When I install behind a toilet I use adhesive caulk all the time. Too afraid of hitting a pipe. Which I did on my own house of all places. Didn't know it for a year later. Original plumbers put pipe right down on the bottom plate. Never for the life of me could I figure out why. He must of hit nails when drilling the studs, unless he was able to drill perfectly between the nails.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

But was it alex white. Not alex plus but the plain old alex that just says, "paintable".


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> But was it alex white. Not alex plus but the plain old alex that just says, "paintable".


under the advise of council on the grounds I may incriminate myself, I plead the 5th.


----------

